# وحدة انتاج الكيد ريزن



## عبدالقادر2 (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم محتاج تفاصيل خط انتاج الكيد ريزن فى حدود 5 طن
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## chemicaleng (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
لتصميم وحدة لانتاج الالكيد ريزين ( انتاج فى حدود 5 طن الكيد ) يلزمك الملاحظات التالى :
- المفاعل : يصنع من الستانلستيل ( فى حال استخدام الاحماض الدهنية ) و ليتحمل ضغوط حتى حوالى ( 200 KPa ) ويتحمل الفاكيوم مع ملاحظة ان يكون القطر اوسع ما يمكن ( لزيادة مساحة السطح للمساعدة على التخلص من الماء ) ونسبة الارتفاع فى حدود ( 1.5 الى 2 ) نسبة الى القطر هى نسبة مناسبة ويجب ان يكون القاع على شكل الطبق ( مقعر ) للمساعدة على تفريغ الالكيد .
- دورة التسخين والتبريد : نحتاج لدورتين منفصلتين الاولى للتسخين وتكون عبارة عن جاكيت من الخارج ويفضل ان تكون على هيئة انصاف مواسير تلتف حول المفاعل من الخارج وتغطى القاع وارتفاع حتى الارتفاع الذى سيتم العمل فية مع ملاحظة ان العمل يتطلب حرارات حتى ال 300 درجة مؤية مما يتطلب نظام تسخين كافى وافضل الوسائل هى وحدات التسخين بأستخدام الزيت الحرارى ( يستخدم ارخص وقود متاح لتسخين الزيت مثلا كهرباء او مازوت او غاز ) وتوضع وحدة تسخين الزيت بعيدا عن المفاعل او من وراء جدار ويضخ الزيت الساخن بواسطة مضخة يمكن التحكم بها اوتوماتيكيا للحفاظ على الحرارة المطلوبة عن طريق التغيير فى كمية الضخ .
التبريد يتم بواسطة الماء الذى يدور فى مواسير داخلية ( حول السطح الداخلى للمفاعل ) ويبرد الماء بوسيلة تبريد مناسبة ( بتوربين هواء مثلا ) ويعاد الى الدوران بواسطة مضخة .
- المحرك والقلاب : التقليب الجيد هو من اهم العوامل لنجاح انتاج الالكيد حيث انة يساعد على التخلص من الماء الناتج بسرعة ويمنع زيادة الحرارة الموضعية والتى قد تتسبب فى حرق الالكيد الناتج ويثبت الموتور ( مع علبة تغيير السرعة ) اعلى المفاعل ويمتد منة القلاب بشكل عمودى لداخل المفاعل وشكل القلابممكن ان يكون على هيئة مروحة او توربين ويوضع مروحة اعلى مستوى الطبخة لتحطيم الرغاوى التى قد تنتج خلال التقليب 
- مكثف الماء : يتم التخلص من المناء الناتج من التفاعل من خلال دورة للمياة ( يفضل العمل بخلط نسبة من الزيلين مع المواد المتفاعلة للمساعدة على تبخر الماء بسرعة ) ويكون المكثف من الاستانلستيل ( لوجود بعض الاحماض التى قد تخرج مع الماء ) ويوضع بزاوية ميل ليعطى المواد المتكثفة لخزان لفصل الماء واعادة الزيلين ( والمواد التى قد تتطاير من المواد المتفاعلة ) للمفاعل وقرب النهاية يتم احتجاز الزيلين فى الخزان ويستحسن ان يكون طول الماسورة المؤدية للمكثف طويل نوعا ما للمساعدة على ارتداد المواد التى ستتطاير من المواد المفاعلة فى بداية التفاعل ( عند استعمال الاثيلين كليكول او الغلسرين مثلا ) .
- الغاز الخامل : من الممكن ان يستخدم اما ثانى اكسيد الكربون او النيتروجين وهو يمنع الاكسدة ويساعد على التخلص من بخار الماء والمساعدة على سرعة التفريغ عند الانتهاء من التفاعل ولكن من الممكن الاستغناء عنة.
- صمام الامان : للتخلص من الضغط الزائد ويجب ان يكزون فى مكان مأمون لاحتمال حدوث فوران منة .
- مخرج للعينات : من المهم وجود مخرج لاخذ العينات لتحديد اكتمال التفاعل والبدء فى التبريد .
- خزانات التخفيف : ليس من الضرورى استعمال الستانلستيل حيث ان حموضة الالكيد منخفضة ولن تؤثر فى الصلب ولكن يجب ان يكون حجمة مناسب للالكيد ومذيبات التخفيف ( حتى 50 % مذيبات من وزن الالكيد ) ومذود بدورة ماء للتبريد ودورة تسخين بسيطة للمساعدة على التفريغ والفلترة اثناء التفريغ ولو كان حجمة يتسع لطبخطين يكون من الافضل لخلط الاثنان للتعديل حين الحاجة لذلك ويجب مراعاة ان يكون مدخل المذيبات من اسفل التانك ( لمنع الشحنات الكهربية الساكنة ) ومدخل الالكيد تحت سطح المذيب لنفس السبب.
- الفلتر : يجب ان يتم فلترة الالكيد قبل تعبئتة للتخلص من الشوائب ويتم تحت ضغط بأستخدام مضخة مناسبة .

واعتقد ان مفاعل بحجم 10 طن هو مناسب من الناحية الاقتصادية 
ومستعد لاى مساعدة ممكنة 
واللة الموفق *


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (20 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ / chemicaleng 
أرحب بعودتك الى المنتدى بعد انقطاع دام حوالى اسبوع 
اعتقد انه ينقصنا فى الوطن العربى شركات هندسية متخصصة فى تصنيع تلك المفاعلات واذا كان لديك اسماء شركات اجنبية لتصنيع تلك المفاعلات فاذكرها لنا (باللغة الانجليزية حتى نستطيع مراسلتها)
ماالفرق فى طريقة التحضير للنوعين ( drying and non drying ) 
ماالوقت الذى يستغرقه التفاعل من بداية التغذية بالمواد الخام وحتى الحصول على المنتج النهائى 
العلامات التى عن طريقها نعرف انتهاء التفاعل وبداية تعبئة المنتج 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## chemicaleng (21 أبريل 2010)

*رزين الالكيد*



محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> الاستاذ / chemicaleng
> أرحب بعودتك الى المنتدى بعد انقطاع دام حوالى اسبوع
> اعتقد انه ينقصنا فى الوطن العربى شركات هندسية متخصصة فى تصنيع تلك المفاعلات واذا كان لديك اسماء شركات اجنبية لتصنيع تلك المفاعلات فاذكرها لنا (باللغة الانجليزية حتى نستطيع مراسلتها)
> ماالفرق فى طريقة التحضير للنوعين ( drying and non drying )
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم يوجد فى وطننا العربى من الشركات من هم على مقدرة ودراية فنية كاملة بهذا النوع من المفاعلات ( انا اعرف اكثر من واحد فى سوريا ) ولكن سأبحث لك عن بعض المصنعين الاتراك او الايطاليين وان كنت اعتقد انة من الممكن استيراد مفاعل مستعمل وتعديلة لان الجديد الاوروبى مبالغ فى سعرة 
- الالكيد اما ان يكون قابل للجفاف او غير جفوف 
النوع الاول هو الاغلب فى الاستعمال ويتراوح من الكيد طويل او متوسط او قصير وكلهم قابلين للجفاف ولكن الفارق فى نسبة الزيت الى نسبة المواد الصلبة ويحضر من اما زيت الصويا او زيت عباد الشمس او الاحماض الدهنية او غيرة ومن الممكن التعديل علية للوصول لهدف معين مثل التعديل بالستايرين مثلا للالكيد القصير الخاص بالدهانات على المعادن مثلا او يعدل بالبولى يوريثان لزيادة الصلابة والمقاومة وتقليل الاصفرار وهناك الكثير من طرق التعديل .
اما الالكيد الغير جفوف : فهو فعليا ملدن لدهانات النترو سيلليلوز ويحضر من اما زيت جوز الهند ( اغلاهم سعرا وجودة ) او من زيت الخروع او من الاحماض الدهنية ويستخدم معة الغلسرين ( كحول متعدد ) والفثاليك انهيدريد ونسبة الزيت فى هذا النوع فى حدود 30 % ولا يحتاج لحرارة مرتفعة ( 220 درجة مؤية على الاكثر ) وهو اسهل الانواع تحضيرا 
- يتم تتبع انتهاء تفاعل الالكيد عبر قياس درجة الحموضة واللزوجة واللون وذلك لاتخاذ الاجراء المناسب فى حال حدوث اى خلل كما يمكن التتبع بواسطة اختبار الذوبان فى الميثانول ايضا .
واللة الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## chemicaleng (23 أبريل 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> جزاك الله خير



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
شكرا اخى الكريم 
والموضوع من الموضوعات المهمة ورجاء من الاخوة الكرام ممن يمكنهم المشاركة ان يشاركوا معنا 
لان المفاعل بسيط جدا ( من ابسط المفاعلات الكيميائية ) ومن الممكن تطويع استخدامة لانتاج ما لا يحصى من البوليمرات والراتنجات 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (23 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ / chemicaleng 
اشكرك على ردك الكريم وارجوالاتنسانى باسماء الشركات المصنعة للمفاعل 
وماهى نسب المواد الداخلة فى التفاعل ( oil , glysrol , phathlic anhydride ) ونوع ال catalist المستخدم 
وماهى البوليمرات والراتنجات التى يمكن الحصول عليها من نفس المفاعل الخاصة بالدهانات 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## chemicaleng (23 أبريل 2010)

محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> الاستاذ / chemicaleng
> اشكرك على ردك الكريم وارجوالاتنسانى باسماء الشركات المصنعة للمفاعل
> وماهى نسب المواد الداخلة فى التفاعل ( oil , glysrol , phathlic anhydride ) ونوع ال catalist المستخدم
> وماهى البوليمرات والراتنجات التى يمكن الحصول عليها من نفس المفاعل الخاصة بالدهانات
> وجزاك الله خيراا



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
هذا مثال لالكيد قصير معتمد على زيت جوز الهند والنسب والطريقة كالتالى :
1- احماض دهنية لزيت جوز هند 33 % وزنا 
2- انهيدريد الفتاليك 40.5 % 
3- غلسرين 26.5 % 
ويستخدم هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم او هيدروكسيد الليثيوم كعامل مساعد وهيدروكسيد الليثيوم افضل الانة لانة يكون نواتج تفاعل ذائبة ولا تحتاج للفلترة فى نهاية التفاعل ونسب العامل المساعد يتوصل لها بالتجربة ولكن فى حدود 5 من الالف وكلما قلت يكون افضل وممكن الخلط بين اكثر من نوع 

اضف كلا من الحمض الدهنى والانهيدريد وسخن الى 170 درجة مؤية 
اضف الغلسرين ببطء مع التقليب المستمر 
ارفع الحرارة الى 220 درجة مؤية وحافظ عليها حتى الوصول الى درجة حموضة فى اقل من 15 
برد بسرعة الى 140 درجة مؤية وخفف بالزيلين 
قم بالفلترة وستحصل على الكيد قصير لة المواصفات التالية 
- المواد الصلبة 50 % 
- الحموضة اقل من 16 
- نسبة الانهيدريد 47.5 % 
- نسبة الاحماض الدهنية 38.5 %
وهذا النوع يصلح كملدن للنتروسيللوز
كما يتميز بلون فاتح فى العادة اقل من 3 على مقياس (gardner colour) 
اما عن ما يمكن انتاجة على نفس المفاعل غير الالكيدات 
فمن الممكن انتاج البولى استرات ( هى الكيدات بدون زيوت ) وكافة انواع البوليمرات المائية ( فى وجود دورة تبريد كافية ) 
وسأرسل لك اسماء بعض المصنعين 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (23 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ / chemicaleng 
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا التوضيح 
فهذه طريقة ال (short alkyed ( non drying 
فهل يوجد اختلاف فى طريقة التحضير ونسب الخلط لنفس النوع ( short ) ولكن ( drying ) 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## chemicaleng (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
الاختلاف بين الالكيد القصير الجفوف والغير جفوف يكون اساسا من نوع الزيت المستعمل ولاحظ ان الزيت التى لا تجف ( الغير جفوفة ) هى : 
- زيت جوز الهند 
- زيت الخروع 
- زيت الخروع المهدرج 
- الاحماض الدهنية الغير جفوفة 
ولكن عند استعمال احد الزيوت الجفوفة مثل ( زيت بذر الكتان ) او النصف جفوفة مثل ( زيت الصويا او عباد الشمس ) او احد الاحماض الدهنية الجفوفة ولو استخدمناها بنسب فى حدود الالكيد القصير سنحصل على الكيد قصير جفوف مع ملاحظة التالى 
ان النسب المستخدمة تعتمد وبشدة على الاوزان المكافئة للمواد المتفاعلة وان الوصول لتركيبة معينة لالكيد يتم حسابيا اولا قبل اختبارها فى المفاعل المخبرى ثم تطبق على المفاعل الكبير مع الاحتراس والمتابعة الدقيقة ( خصوصا فى اول انتاج ) ولاحظ ان زمن التفاعل لنفس التركيبة قد يختلف من مفاعل لاخر لان المور تعتمد على كمية الحرارة وكمية الطاقة المنقولة بالتقليب ومساحة السطح والابعاد الهندسية قد تختلف من مفاعل لاخر حتى لو كان لهما نفس الحجم 
وان هناك امور كثيرة توضع فى الحسبان مثل الرقم الهيدروكسيلى مثلا والذى يؤثر على سرعة جفاف الالكيد و يجب ضبطة لاوضاع اعلى لو ان الالكيد سيستخدم لانتاج دهانات تجف بالحرارة مثلا وغيرة هناك الكثير من الامور 
واللة الموفق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الفاضل انا اشكرك كثيرا على ردك جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## chemicaleng (24 أبريل 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل انا اشكرك كثيرا على ردك جزاك الله خير الجزاء



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم لا شكر على واجب 
وعلى استعداد لاى استفسار 
اللة الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (24 أبريل 2010)

محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> ارجوالاتنسانى باسماء الشركات المصنعة للمفاعل
> 
> وجزاك الله خيراا



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم مرفق ملف بة مخطط لمصنع لتصنيع الالكيد ومخطط لة 
وهى شركة المانية 
ارجوا ان يفيد 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (24 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ / chemicaleng 
اشكرك على هذا التوضيح المهم بالنسبة لنوع الزيت والذى عن طريقه يتم تحديد نوع الالكيد (جفوف أو غير جفوف) 
وانا لست كيميائى ولكنى أحاول أن أتعلم واقرأ 0 وعلمت ان زيت الخروع من الممكن تحويله الى زيت جفوف وذلك بنزع الماء منه وفى هذه الحالة يمكن استخدامه كزيت جفوف ويعتبر افضل من زيت الكتان لانه لايميل الى الاصفرار بالذات فى اللون الابيض 
وكما يقال الشىء بالشىء يذكر أرجو ان تذكر لنا كيفية حساب المعادلة الكيميائية (المواد الداخلة فى التفاعل واالنواتج) وماهو المقصود بالمور ؟ 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم اشكر لك اهتمامك واتمنى ان اساعد فى اى شىء


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## اشرررف (28 مارس 2012)

الاخ العزيز *chemicaleng
ارجو منك اعطائي طريقة تصنيع الالكيد الطويل بواسطة استخدام البنتا و الجلسرين و الفيثاليك 
حيث ان الالكيد المطلوب في دول افريقيا يتطلب هذا النوع من الالكيد 
شكرا مقدما علي المساعدة 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

*


----------



## reenoo (13 فبراير 2013)

انتوا جامديين جدا علي فكره و الله يزيدكم من علمه و خصوصا الاخ chemical eng


----------



## hema_sh (26 مارس 2013)

تسلمو


----------



## rania_amer (21 يونيو 2013)

ممكن استفسار من جميع اخوانى , انا اريد معرفة جميع الخطوات من أ الى ى لصناعة الالكيد بجميع انواعه ومعرفة المعدات المستخدمة فى التصنيع بالتفصيل وكل شئ عن الالكيد واذا كان يوجد ايضا دراسة جدوى اقتصادية , من فضلكم اريد هذه المعلومات على وجة السرعة


----------



## hawk1282 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sasa4m (17 مايو 2015)

ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك اعرف اماكن شراء الالكيدات 
وكمان الايبوكسي والهاردنر في مصر


----------

